# Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!



## ShogunZ (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs!!!
An unserem Ludwig Donau Main Kanal (ca.8m breit und durchschnittlich 1m tief) tummeln sich ca. 10 Graskarpfen, alle jenseits der 20 Pfund.
Wie kann man dieser Fischart konkret nachstellen?
Ich habs schon mal mit Salatherzen versucht.
Ein Problem stellen auch die unendlich vielen Seerosen dar.
Als ich vorletzes Jahr einen Graskarpfen gefangen hatte, war ein Stück von gut 20 m wie abgemäht. (schöner Nebeneffekt)

köönt ihr mir hierzu helfen???
MfG Tom#h :m


----------



## MatrixCarp (7. Februar 2004)

es gibt viele schöne und gute Fachliteratur über das fischen auf graskarpfen jedoch ist es wichtig alles einmal selbst auszuprobieren.
Für weitere fragen schreib mir einfach an matrixcarp@web.de


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Februar 2004)

Schwimmbrot ist immer einen Versuch auf Graskarpfen wert, dann heb ich mal gelesen, dass die an der Oder erfolreich im Sommer auf Grund mit Hartmais ihre schweren Karpfen fangen. Dann werden doch auch immer wieder schwere Gras- und Marmorkarpfen mit diversen Spinnködern gefangen, aber ob cich hiermit ein Versuch lohnt, musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## wörni (8. Februar 2004)

In unserem Vereinsweiher haben wir auch ein paar Grasser. Nur die tummeln sich immer in der Laichzone :c  (Angeln verboten - Logo )

Aber das füttern nicht  #w (bei uns zumindestens NOCH nicht)
Und es macht wirklich einen Heidenspaß den U-Booten zuzuschauen, wie sie halbe Semmeln einfach von der Wasseroberfläche wegstaubsaugen   

Positiver Nebeneffekt, Die Brummer gewöhnen sich an das Schwimmbrot und hin und wieder fängt man einen auch ausserhalb der Laichzone :m


----------



## wolle (8. Februar 2004)

@ShogunZ
meine graskarpfen habe ich auf twister und wobbler gefangen,
"zufall",kann ich nicht sagen,weiß ich eifach nicht.vileicht liegt es daran das in der elbe nicht sehr viele pflanzen gibt und sie sich andere nahrung suchen müssen.an deiner stelle würde ich es mit schwimmbrot versuchen,eine wasserkugel als bissanzeiger und
wurfgewicht.sollten die karpfen gründeln was du an den luftblässchen erkennen wenn das wasser sehr ruhig ist dann 
würde ich einen tauwurm als köder nehmen und auf grund legen.


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo!!!

Danke erstmal für die Infos.
Ich hab mal was von "Spezialboilies" gehört, die irgendwelche Stoffe beinhalten, die für Graskarpfen goldrichtig sein müssten.

Kennt ihr solche boilies oder welche Art sollte man auf Graskarpfen mal ausprobieren?

MfG Tom


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Februar 2004)

ich hab schon mal  von grünen Pellets gehört, die zum Fischen auf Graskarpfen konzipiert wurden. Die Dinger werden im eimer geliefert, hersteller fällt mir leider zur Zeit net ein... Auf jeden Fall sollen sie ne topwirkung auf Graskarpfen erzielen. Vielleicht können dir hier die " richtigen Spezis" wieterhelfen.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## TomKry (8. Februar 2004)

Moin,

bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Vom Zanderangeln an der Elbe kenne ich ein paar Spezies, die mit kleinen weißen Twistern bzw. Gufis gezielt Graskarpfen beangeln. Vor drei Wochen hatte ich zwei wahnsinnige Drills (weißer Gufi), Rute bis zum Anschlag bis mir die Fireline gerissen ist. Ich hatte da mit meiner Zanderausrüstung keine Chance. Vielleicht läuft es auch unten bei Dir.

Gruß


----------



## Case (8. Februar 2004)

Ein Angelkollege hat mir gesagt dass er mit Schilfblatt auf Graskarpfen angelt. Das wird auf die Schnur aufgefädelt und an der Oberfläche angeboten. Mit nem Schwimmer mit Eigenverbleiung oder Wasserkugel. 
Ich selbst hab erst ein Mal zwei Graskarpfen gesehen. Standen recht flach und haben sich gesonnt. Beide einiges über nen Meter lang. Ich hab mich nicht getraut auf die zu angeln. 

Case


----------



## Knobbes (8. Februar 2004)

Von Weidenbäumen ein kleiner Ast von der Spitze abkrachen(Jungtrieb),ca.5-7 cm und dann an die Schnur und denn Haken.
Geht auch mit anderen Bäumen die ins Wasser hängen.
Müsst ihr mal beobachten wie die Grasskarpfen dort als dran rum zupfen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

ich fange meine draser immer entweder mit einer aufgepopten maiskette oder boilies. inline montage und sehr kurze vorfächer 5-10 cm das hat einen grund graser fressen nicht wie normale carps  sie können ihr maul nicht vorstülpen. sie nehmen den köder auf dadurch gibt es fehlbisse. ein birdi boilie reicht eigentlich aus. als futter würde ich 1-2kg gekeimten mais und 500g boilies empfehlen hier aber großflächig verteilt. vor allem das gewässer beobachten so kricht mann schnell raus wo sie sich bevorzugt aufhallten.#h


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

hier mal ein paar bilder von grasern!


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

noch eins!!!


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

und noch eins


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

Hab die Viecher immer mit Nash-White Chocolate Knödeln gefangen... wir haben mit denen ne ganze Kieskuhle voll, alle größen durch.


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Februar 2004)

Coole Bilder @shutty
Bei uns wurden letztes Jahr zwei Stück gefangen mit 28 und 31 Pfund. (wie groß waren denn deine?)
Ich hatte meinen an ner Feeder dran, der kurze Drill war zwar schön, aber dann hat meine 12er Fireline nicht mehr mitgemacht.(war ja auch klar)
@TomKry: bei uns ergibt sich das Problem, dass wir leider nicht Blinkern dürfen in unserem Gewässer (sch****)

Ich bin für jede Idee und für jede Info sehr dankbar.

MfG Tom


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

wiso blinkern auf graser? die meißten großen graser und marmor werden mit blinker oder gummifisch gerissen das problem die leute geben es nicht zu! ich habe das mal in berlin an der lanke gesehen da haben welche im sommer mit der blechpeitsche und großen twisterkopf auf dem ein schmaler twister befestigt war gewarte bis ein schwarm marmor vorbeikamen. rute über den schwarm und seitlich volles rohr anhauen so kann man sie auch fangen!!:v  aber das hat mit angeln nichts mehr zu tun. ja an der federrute ist schon voll heftig. sag mir mal in welcher situation du ihn verlohren hast. ich schätze mal er hat sich ranführen lassen und vor dem kescher eine explosion das wars!!!! oder?#h


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Februar 2004)

Ja, so ähnlich.
ich schlug an, wie immer.Dann ließ er sich erstmal ein Stück heranziehen(wobei ich aber schon die Bugwelle im Wasser beobachten konnte)
Daraufhin machte ich mich auf nen harten Drill gefasst.
Er raste, wie von dir schon gesagt, mit einem Karacho Richtung Seerosenfelder und nach kurzer Rasenmäherfahrt durch den Unterwasserurwald war der Drill schon wieder beendet.

Letztes Jahr konnte ich aber glücklicherweise auch einen 16Pfünder mit der Feeder landen(da bot sich genau das gleiche Schauspiel)
Drilldauer:ca 45 min
einer der schönsten Drills meines Lebens.

So jetzt ne andere Frage:
Wann ist denn die beste Zeit auf die Graser, jahres- und tageszeitlich gesehen?

MfG Tom


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

graser brauchen relativ warmes wasser. 15°c aufwärts. dann kanst du jeder tag oder nacht mit einem biss rechnen. graser an der federrute kommt bestimt geil.


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2004)

@shutty
Du hast wahrscheinlich selbstgemachte Boilies benutzt, oder?
Wenn nicht, welche Fertigprodukte würdest du als Spezi für diese Spezies bevorzugen?
Hast du auch schon mal was von solchen Pellets gehört, die genau für die Fischerei auf Graser konzipiert worden sind?

Ein solcher Drill an der Feeder ist ein Traum.
Wenn mir jetzt noch einer an die Matchrute hingeht und dann noch an unserem kleinen Weiher bin ich der glücklichste Mensch der Welt.

MfG tom


----------



## Schutty (9. Februar 2004)

alle boilies mit vogelfutter, von den pellets halte ich nicht all zu viel. ich füttere schweinemast pellets die ich vorher mit bait booster von star baits behandle und gekeimten mais, natürlich auch mit ein paar boilies. ich habe letztes jahr eine vielzahl von grasern auf stawberry birdfood von martin-sb gefangen in denen ist ein haufen sämereien. auch die popups sind zu empfehlen und natürlich dippen!!!


----------



## BadPoldi (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,

da geb ich schutty recht, die meisten werden beim blinkern (wobei der graskarpfen eine wissenschaft für sich ist zu befischen) gerissen. echt sch...e sowas.....

als tip kann ich nur geben: mais anfüttern in rauhen mengen.... (natürlich nicht übertreiben), dannach mit mais am haar fischen....

PS: eine tüte milch und blanken hacken sollten auch gehen, da er anscheinend angezogen wird (planktonersatz?) und alles einsaugt..., hab ich aber noch nicht versucht...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2004)

Da ich ja nicht so der Karpfenspezi bin, könntet ihr mir mal Namen von Boilies,Dips, etc. sagen.
Bin eher der Feeder-,Matchfischer.
Wie füttert ihr den Mais, vorher quellen lassen und kochen  oder hart eingeschmissen?


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2004)

Das Zeug(Boilies, etc.) zu kriegen ist für mich dann kein Problem, aber ob die Boilies jetzt von Nash, etc. sind weiß ich natürlich nicht.

MfG Tom


----------



## BadPoldi (9. Februar 2004)

hi,

@shogunZ, 

mais mach ich volgendermaßen: eimer dreiviertelt voll mit mais (nicht voll sonst geht er über). großen topf kochendes wasser drüber (richtig heiß glaub da gehen 3-5l rein) rein in den eimer, deckel drauf, mind. 24 stunden ziehen lassen. fertig.. füttern damit,,,

glaub nicht das boilis so gut sind für grasskarpfen, wenn dann nur kleinere, also bis max 16mm oder so, vogelfutter wenn überhaupt denk ich mal. 
das mit den marken der boilis ist so ne sache, da vertraut jeder auf andere hersteller, wieder andere nur auf selbstgemachte. da kann dir wohl keiner nen vernünftigen tip geben. außder das du versuchen sollts möglichst frische boilis zu kriegen.... (also die im angelgeschäft gut gehen ned die wo der staub schon drauf liegt)

hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2004)

OK danke ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang.
Damit fischt du dann auf Grund, oder?
Shutty hat ja gesagt, dass die graser nicht so ein "Stülpmaul" haben wie Spiegler, etc.
Soll ich den Mais dann schwebend anbieten oder doch lieber aufm Grund.
Wenn schwebend, wie?
Von Salatherzen haltet ihr nichts, habt wahrscheinlich auch damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
MfG Tom


----------



## Aalfreak (10. Februar 2004)

Servus!
Interesantes Thema. Muß gleich mal sagen, daß ich kein Karpfenexperte bin. Wir haben damals unsere Grassis im Nottekanal immer erst als Beifang beim Blei-Angeln gefangen. In ca. 2m Wassertiefe, nach anfüttern mittels Futterbeutel, auf Teig am 0,12er Vorfach. Erst wars wie ein Hänger und nach etwa 5sek. marschierte er langsam los ohne sich vom Grund zu lösen. Das ganze dann an einer 7m Stippe(ohne Rolle)... Das war damals immer mit emmensen Adrenalin-Ausschüttungen verbunden. Sieger war in der Regel der Grassi.
Haben sie dann jedoch geziehlt beangelt. Angefüttert haben wir immer mit Haferflocken. Wichtig war, daß genug Haferfl. AUF dem Wasser schwammen, die von der langsamen Strömung mitgenommen wurden. An den Haken kam ein etwa Daumenkopf großer Teigknödel. (Haferfl., Wasser, etwas Butter und ein bis zwei Tropfen Anisöl) Unsere Grassis waren im Schnitt etwa 50- 80cm lang. In den angrenzenden Seen wurden sie meistens mit Schwimmbrot gefangen. Da kann man ruhig ein ganzes Brötchen nehmen. Ich wollts auch nicht glauben. Habs aber mal live erlebt. Nachdem das Brötchen mittels Wasserkugel (gebaut aus einem Plastik Osterei) hinausgepfeffert wurde, knabberten etwa 10-15min nur kleine Weißfische daran. Das Br. war dann schon aufgeweicht. Da wippte plötzlich das Brötchen kurz auf und war im selben Augenblick ohne großes Aufsehen einfach verschwunden. Das war der Biß. Der Fisch war damals etwa 1m lang. Wirklich eindrucksvoll.
Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2004)

Ja Danke @Aalfreak
Hab ich auch schon miterlebt, dass sich ein Grasifast ein ganzes Brötchen einverleibt hat.
War ein geiler Anblick.
Das mit den Haferflocken werde ich mal ausprobieren, es hört sich ja schon mal vielversprechend an.
MfG Tom


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2004)

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer erklären würd , wie ich hier ein Bild einfügen könnte, wär ich schon sehr glücklich.
Dann könnt ich euch mal meinen letzten kleineren Graser zeigen.
MfG Tom


----------



## TomKry (10. Februar 2004)

Also von den Leuten, die ich kenne und die gezielt mit weißen Twistern auf Graskarpfen angeln, reißen nicht, sondern die Twister werden ganz normal genommen. Es sind aber nicht nur Graser, die auf weiße Twister beißen, sondern Zopen sind auch sofort beim Absinken des Twisters reihenweise drauf los gegangen.

Ich lehne die osteuropäische Angelmethode des Reißens strikt ab und hätte die Fangmethode mit Twistern sonst auch nicht erwähnt.

Gruß


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, in unseren Gewässer( gerade in denen, wo die Graser vorkommen, ist es verboten zu blinkern).
Kann man leider nix machen.

Danke trotzdem für deine Infos

Gruß Tom


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Februar 2004)

Hat von euch sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Grasern gemacht?

Wenn ja, wie?
MfG Tom


----------



## Tropheus (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute  #h

Super Beiträge,       
leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Grasern, aber in unserem Gewässer gibt es welche. Vielleicht funkts einmal als beifang zum Karpfenangeln. Bin aber am überlegen ob ich nicht mal Birdfood Boilies probiere.

Der Grund warum ich schreibe ist aber ein anderer.

Ich wüßte auch gerne wie ich hier ein Foto reinstelle.

LG #h


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Februar 2004)

@ Tropheus: uns will wohl keiner antworten.

Werde es heuer auch mal mit Birdfood Boilies vesuchen.
Ich hoffe, dass dann die 30 Pfund - Marke geknackt wird.
Klöingt zwar etz ein wenig großschnäuzig, aber in unserem Gewässer ist der Bestand vorhanden.

MfG Tom


----------



## Killerwels (20. Februar 2004)

Ich habe Grasskarpfen immer mit Frolic gefangen  Aber auch Wels oder Stör


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Februar 2004)

Nicht übel @Killerwels
Schöne Bilder!!!(nur wie man sie einfügt ist das Problem)
MfG Tom


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2004)

@Killerwels,
Hast du an dem frolic irgendwas verändert?
So wie es aus der Packung kam, hast damit die Welse, Störe und Grasskarpfen gefangen?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tropheus (21. Februar 2004)

Hi Killerwels #h

Super Fotos, Glückwunsch

@ShogunZ

Habe die selbe Frage gestellt und von Ollidi diese Antwort bekommen:

Wenn Du auf Antworten klickst, siehst Du weiter unten "Datei anhängen". Hier klickst Du auf "Durchsuchen" und klickst Dich jetzt auf Deiner Festplatte soweit durch, bis Du das Bild gefunden hast, welches Du anhängen willst.
Das war es dann schon.

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Dankeschön Ollidi 

LG #h


----------



## Killerwels (21. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Knobbes _
> *@Killerwels,
> Hast du an dem frolic irgendwas verändert?
> So wie es aus der Packung kam, hast damit die Welse, Störe und Grasskarpfen gefangen?
> Gruss Knobbes *



Hi, ja habe das Frolic ganz normal wie ein Boilie am Haken gemacht und etwas angefüttert. Es ist aber sicherlich nicht die Regel das man mit Frolic auch Störe fängt allerdins hat ein Kumpel von mir auch schon nen Wels gefangen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit Frolic auf Spiegel oder Schuppenkarpfen gehen aber die Graskarpfen mochten ihn anscheinend lieber  Ich habe an dem Tag so ca. 3 Graskarpfen gefangen alle so um die 80 cm....

Gruß
Dirk #h


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2004)

@Killerwels,
super Sache mit dem Frolic, 
ich glaub, damit fütter ich auch mal auf Grasskarpfrn an, hast du die dann im frühjahr gefangen, oder was für eine Jahreszeit war es?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## ShogunZ (21. Februar 2004)

So etz zeig ich euch mal meinen letzten Graser.
Lasst euch nicht verwirren, da mein Kumpel leider 2mal mit dem Film fotographiert hat.
Es war nicht der größte seiner Art, aber ein geiler drill mit der Feeder.

MfG Tom:m


----------



## Jani Brandl (22. Februar 2004)

In meinem Verreinssee hab ich viele von diesen Grasern im Sommer mit Frolic und Schwimmboilies gefangen


----------



## Jani Brandl (22. Februar 2004)

Oh die sieht man leider kaum.Sorry!


----------



## Jani Brandl (22. Februar 2004)

Hoffentlich sieht an den


----------



## Aalfreak (22. Februar 2004)

@ Jani Brandl: Auch auf Deinem 1. Foto kann man sie erkennen. Das 2. Foto ist natürlich der Hit! Klasse Aufnahme.  Da kribbelts ja einem gleich in den Fingern.
Grüße und Petri!


----------



## Jani Brandl (22. Februar 2004)

Nochmal eins:


----------



## Aalfreak (22. Februar 2004)

Her mit der Wasserkugel und ran das Brötchen! Klasse!


----------



## ShogunZ (22. Februar 2004)

@Jani Brandl: echt coole Pics.
Hast du das Frolic auf dem Grund angeboten oder durch nen kurzen Aufenthalt im Backofen schwimmfähig gemacht und dann angeboten?
@Aalfreak: so hab ich letztes jahr nen schönen Graser dranbekommen, aber leider nicht rausgebacht.

MfG Tom


----------



## wörni (22. Februar 2004)

wie lange muß man denn die Frolics backen und bei welcher Temperatur damit sie schwimmen ;+


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Hab das Frolic mit einem unauffälligen Schwimmer knapp unter der Oberfläche angeboten.


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Februar 2004)

@wörni: ich ahb schon gehört, dass man sie auch kurz in der Mikrowelle "bruzzeln" lassen kann.
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange dass man die im Ofen lassen sollte oder ob es vieeleicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit gäbe.
Vielleicht hat jemand anderes damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht.

@Jani Brandl: Wow, hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass du so dann Graser fängst.
War das dann in dieser Zeit als man sie an der oberfläche beobachten konnte?

MfG Tom


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Ja,da wie sie an der Oberfläche waren.


----------



## Killerwels (23. Februar 2004)

Das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren wie lang man die im Backofen tun muß damit sie schwimmen. Hab da noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Killerwels (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Knobbes _
> *@Killerwels,
> super Sache mit dem Frolic,
> ich glaub, damit fütter ich auch mal auf Grasskarpfrn an, hast du die dann im frühjahr gefangen, oder was für eine Jahreszeit war es?
> Gruss Knobbes *



Ja, habe sie im Frühjahr gefangen da vorher das Wasser zu kalt war! Ich hoffe, dass es dieser Jahr wieder so gut läuft :q 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Nochmal ein Bild... Leider schlecht sichtbar


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Februar 2004)

@Killerwels:
Hast du noch was anderes außer Frolic gefüttert?
Wenn ich heuer mal so eine Sau drankrieg bin ich der glücklichste Mensch der Welt.
Bei uns gibts zwar nicht viele, jedoch Kalliber um die 30 Pfund.
Das Wasser ist nur ca. 250m lang, 10m breit und durchschnittlich 120cm tief.
Da muss dann was gehen.
MfG tom


----------



## Killerwels (24. Februar 2004)

Nö eigentlich nicht. Habe immer nur mit Frolic gefüttert.

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Jani Brandl (24. Februar 2004)

Bei uns im Vereinssee tummeln sich ca. eine Woche lang im Sommer an der selben stelle graser mit ungelogenen 50-55 Pfund.Ein Kollege fängt die Fische mit Frolic auf Grund.Leider nur er,soviele es auch versuchen,fangen tut er sie und zwar dann wenn Kein Schwanz in der nähe ist.Fotos beweisen es dass er sie Gefangen hat.Ich schau mal ob ich in erwische und er mir eins rüber mailt.Macht euch aber nicht zu viele Hoffnungen,bisher durften wir die Fotos nicht einmal Anfassen...


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Februar 2004)

Ja, das sind Kaliber. Da lacht natürlich das Anglerherz  :z
Wär echt cool, wenn du mal ein bIld von so nem Vieh reinstellen könntest.
Die kalte Jahreszeit ist so zum  :v , da #u ich ja fast ein.
Ich hoffe, dass der März ein angenehmeres Wetter mit sich bringt.

MfG Tom#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (25. Februar 2004)

Der kolege gibt mir keine,aber ich schau mal ob ich sie aufs Foto krieg wenn sie sich sonnen.Ich schau heute mal  zum vereinssee,bei uns scheint die Sonne.


----------



## Knobbes (25. Februar 2004)

@Jani Brandl,
super Bilder, die du uns gezeigt hast.Freu mich schon auf die nächsten.
@ All,
kann mir einer sagen, wie lange man die Frolics in der Mikrowelle, bzw. im Ofen lassen muss, und bei welcher Temperatur damit sie schwimmen, wie fühlen die sich dann an, ziemlich hart?
Nach was für einer Zeit verlieren sie ihre Schwimmfähigkeit wieder?
@ Killerwels
in welchen Monat hast du die ersten gefangen?

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Jani Brandl (25. Februar 2004)

Werd ma gucke ob ich die nächsten Tage Zeit hab mal den Vereinssee zu beobachten.Ich hoffe die Fische sind auch da!


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Februar 2004)

@Jani Brandl:
Meinst, dass man jetzt im zeitigen Früjahr die Fische bereits an der Oberfläche findet?
Bei uns sind die meisten Gewässer wieder zugefroren, so ein Sch...
Kann man ja nix machen, wenns Wetter nicht mitspielt.

MfG Tom


----------



## Killerwels (25. Februar 2004)

@Knobbes
Im April hab ich die ersten gefangen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Jani Brandl (26. Februar 2004)

Bei uns ist ein vereinsgewässer schon 2 Wochn frei.das liegt fast Komplett in der Sonne.


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Februar 2004)

Achso, ja gut dann könnte es schon sein, dass man die ersten Fische beobachten kann.
Mein Vater hat mir vorhin erzählt, dass er früher seine Graser mit Salatherzen überlisten konnte.
Hat von euch  jemand damit schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

habe sie mit einer Maiskette am Haar oder aber auch direkt am Haken aufgezogen gefangen. Und eigentlich nur mit Mais gefangen. Nachdem ich ein paar mal "verloren" hab, klappte es auch mit dem richtigen Gerät bzw. dem richtigen knoten (no Knot) auf der richtigen Schnur   War immer ein Erlebnis wert! Und ich danach fix und alle und mit nem Herz in der hose


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

Eure Beiträge sind wirklich klasse Leute.

mannomann, mich juckt es schon eine ganze Weile, jedoch macht das Wetter momentan einen gewaltigen Strich durch meine Rechnung :c
Momentan beobachte ich nur die Hechte, welche genau wissen, daß sie in der Schonzeit sind und mich auslachen :z
Leider gibt es ja viele "Barschfänger", welche eben einen übermächtigen Spinner oder Blinker verwenden und so einen Hecht als "Beifang" mitnehmen. Find ich ziemlich bescheiden!


----------



## NorbertF (26. Februar 2004)

Bei uns sind während der Hechtschonzeit alle Spinnköder und alle Arten KöFis verboten. Dann ist das schon mal kein Problem.
Das sollte man wohl bei euch auch einführen...


----------



## MatrixCarp (26. Februar 2004)

@norbert
bei uns auch


----------



## MatrixCarp (26. Februar 2004)

@norbert
naja wo kommste her


----------



## Knobbes (26. Februar 2004)

An Alle,
vielleicht habt ihr es beim letzten beitrag von mir überlesen, deswegen frag ich es nochmal.
kann mir einer sagen, wie lange man die Frolics in der Mikrowelle, bzw. im Ofen lassen muss, und bei welcher Temperatur damit sie schwimmen, wie fühlen die sich dann an, ziemlich hart?
Nach was für einer Zeit verlieren sie ihre Schwimmfähigkeit wieder?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Februar 2004)

@Knobbes : die Fragen konnte uns vorher auch keiner beantworten.
Hart werden die sicher, aber keine Ahnung wie lange, dass man die im Ofen bzw. in der Mikrowelle lassen soll/muss.
Ich habe gestern bei unserem Anglerstammtisch mal das Thema Graskarpfen angesprochen.
Da gibts Karpfenspezis, die schon öfters auf die Graser erfolgreich gefischt haben.
Die sagen, dass die Mauskette oder der Boilie, etc. auf alle Fälle aufgepoppt werden muss, da Graskarpfen kein Stülpmaul wie andere Karpfenarten besitzen, sondern nur ein Endständiges.
Man fängt sie jedoch auch anders, aber bevorzugen tun sie die aufgepoppten Köder.
Was ich jedoch nicht in Ordnung finde ist, dass einige Karpfenspezis, wie ich sie nenne, die Karpfen regelrecht abschütten, d.h. pro Tag 10 kg aufgequellten Hartmais rein und dann nach ein paar Tagen den Ansitz wagen.
Einer hat sie auch so gefangen: er nahm Stippfutter und bildete damit eine richtige Wolke im Wasser. Dann nahm er nur ja nach Entfernung ne Schwimmer bzw. ne Grundrute und fischte mit dem Köder auf halber Wassertiefe auf die Graser.
Auf meine Frage, wie groß de Graser waren konnten sie mir nur die längen sagen: der größte 127cm, dann 121cm, 112cm und noch ein paar über einen Meter.
Den größten schätzten sie auf gute 35 Pfund.


----------



## Knobbes (29. Februar 2004)

@ShogunZ,
da muss ich dir recht geben, zuviel sollte man auch nicht anfüttern, da es für das gewässer schädlich sein kann.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Februar 2004)

@Knobbes:
Ich werde des mit dem Frolic in den nächsten Tagen einmal testen in der Mikro.
Dann sag ich Dir Bescheid.


----------



## Jani Brandl (29. Februar 2004)

Das mit den Fotos wird nix vorerst!Bei uns is saukalt und sau fui Schnee


----------



## ShogunZ (5. März 2004)

Lass dir Zeit.
Es dauert eh noch ne Zeit lang bis es mal auf die Urviecher gehen kann.


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. März 2004)

yo!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Im Gerlinger gibt so Graskarpfen Boilies auch Dips auch aus Planzenextrakten un so.


----------



## Frank U. (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Hallo
Ich wollte wohl mal Graskarpfen in einen See einsetzen. In der Zoohandlung kann ich die Fische gunstig kaufen. Was ist zu beachten? Ist es überhaubt erlaubt solche Fischis in einen See einzu setzen?


----------



## me_fo (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*



Frank U. schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte wohl mal Graskarpfen in einen See einsetzen. In der Zoohandlung kann ich die Fische gunstig kaufen. Was ist zu beachten? Ist es überhaubt erlaubt solche Fischis in einen See einzu setzen?



Auweia! |uhoh:
Wenn es Dein eigener See ist, kannste fast alles machen!
Wenn nicht, dann spar Dein Geld.


----------



## carpHunter.. (22. März 2012)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Hallo Leutz,
habe auch vor dieses jahr mal gezielt auf Graskarpfen zu fischen.
Meine Gedanken zum Vorgehen:
Einen schönen großen Hartmaisteppich anlegen mit gequollenem Mais worin sich verschiedene Partikel wie weizen Kichererbsen Erdnüsse etc. verstecken.
Darauf möchte ich eine geringe Menge grüne Hanfboilies verteilen und den Futterplatz Tag für Tag komprimieren. Als Köder möchte ich an eine Rute aufgepoppten Mais fischen, an der anderen eine einfach Murmel mit Hanfgeschmack (die die auch gefüttert werden) und an der dritten Rute einfach nur einen gedipten Pineapple Pop Up.

Meint ihr das ist in Ordnung? Oder kann ich was besser/anders machen womit ihr vllt schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?

Im april solls los gehen..


----------



## lekdas (22. März 2012)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Taktik hört sich gut an! Mais geht immer auf Graser, vllt ihn sogar bissl fermentieren lassen! Würde die dritte Rute auch mit Mais auslegen. 

Nur im April wirst dir schwer tun auf die Jungs, da die schon sehr warmes Wasser brauchen, um wirklich zu beissen. Ein Versuch isses aber wert, weil du mit der Futtertaktik auch andere Fische fangen wirst...


----------



## mephy87 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Am besten gehst du los wenn es so warm ist dass du dich keinen Schritt bewegen willst. 2 Eimer gequollenen Hartmais im Gepäck und den großflächig verteilen. Ich mache immer eine Rute mit 2 Maiskörnern (1 Popup Maiskorn) und zweite Rute nen kleinen süßen Poppi.

Ich fütter nie vorher an wenn ich auf Graser gehe. Wenn sie aktiv sind finden sie den Futterteppich sowieso zu erst.

Grüße


----------



## carpHunter.. (23. März 2012)

*AW: Graskarpfen!!! Wie und wann!!!*

Ok, 
danke euch Jungs.
Werds einfach mal probieren, dachte mir schon dass es für graser noch zu kalt sein könnte, aber wie schon gesagt, kann so auch andere Fische fangen..

Ich wünsche euch alles ein dickes Petri Heil für 2012!!


----------

